
SpaceX’s Earth views need a license now, probably thanks to the Tesla stunt - dbasedweeb
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/5/17197742/spacex-falcon-9-rocket-launch-livestream-noaa-regulation
======
noonespecial
>but NOAA couldn’t approve the use of the cameras in time. (Reviews can take
up to 120 days, NOAA says.)

When you can refuel and relaunch the rocket faster than the government can
decide if you're allowed to _take a selfie_ , you might be living in the
future.

------
schmookeeg
The implication here is that the US NOAA has jurisdiction over the entire
Earth, or is sovereign over any extra-terrestrial camera that might be
floating over it?

Ludicrous and arrogant. My country's bureaucrats are just the worst sometimes.

~~~
petre
Isn't space like international waters from a legal POV?

~~~
acct1771
When you have the biggest guns, and show willingness to roll them out,
anything is whatever you say it is.

See: the UN.

~~~
petre
The UN only has peace keeping operations. They don't shoot unless shot at to
defend themselves. A friend worked at the UN, he told me rebels were stealing
their food supplies and they could not do much about it.

~~~
acct1771
I was referring to the US dictating UN policy.

And not following it themselves, when convenient not to.

------
MR4D
This is ridiculous.

Does the NOAA approve Russia or China’s cameras in space? No.

They should leave everyone alone.

------
burfog
I don't think NOAA just noticed this. I think a SpaceX competitor pushed them
to act, perhaps indirectly via a member of congress. The obvious suspect is
United Launch Alliance.

~~~
acct1771
> perhaps indirectly via a member of congress

That's the part of the phrase everyone forgets: "Military-Industrial-
_Congressional_ complex".

